# John Sergeant quits Strictly



## Barbie0676 (Oct 26, 2006)

I just saw this on the BBC website...

I'm not watching the show again...

HAPPY ARLENE ??


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I just heard it on news


----------



## Frill (Feb 7, 2006)

I've just seen it on the website too! I must admit I'm a bit shocked and I do feel sorry for JS as he obviously feels guilty. I think it would have been better if he was voted off the show - but I'm one of those who thinks people should vote for the quality of dancing. Sorry any JS fans!


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

I have to say I vote for the dancing, being that I used to do ballroom dancing.

I was getting immensly frustrated that fans kept voting John stay in. Ballroom dancing is hard to get right and I felt so sad for those who had worked so hard and done it much better than him. 

Sorry JS fans, but its a dancing show, if ya cant dance then you should get voted off


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Ah thank God - maybe Radio 5 will shut up about it now - It is supposed to be a station that debates news stories - having phone ins about whether John Sergeant should be booted off has made me switch off. 

Mind you this latest development will probably give them fodder for another couple of days. 

Sorry strictly fans, I have nothing against the programme per se - just how much mileage the BBC get out of it - it seems to be on every night of the week and I can't turn on the TV or radio without it being featured - even on Daily Politics today!!! 

It angers me that the BBC spends so much of it's air time effectively running trailers for this progamme - whilst yes it is popular what about the large numbers of people who aren't interested - it is our BBC too. 

Sorry rant over!


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

hay greeneyed!

yes youre right, they are really getting milage from the story arent they?  i heard it on radio 4 news this afternoon.  and i am a BIG fan of the show, but is it really a news item?  

i dont think john should have resigned.  but i do think he should be out.  but then that is relying on the GBP to vote for someone else and he was popular.  i mean if you want a democracy these things are gonna happen.

ax


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

It's sad that he's gone but I think he's been such a gentleman about the whole thing. I heard he said that teh thought that he might win it ahead of those who really can dance well made him feel he should withdraw gracefully. Bless him. Bit relieved it will now go down to dancing again though as Cherie should still be there as she was so good and it would have been awful to see another good dancer go this week.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

It was a very difficult position that he was in.  I think whatever decision he would have made, he would have still had his critics.  

Sue


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

I think its a shame that he has gone. It is meant to be a Saturday night 'entertainment' show not a dancing competition. And he was very entertaining and it seems the voting public thought so too.... plus he reminded me a bit of my dad!!


----------

